# placed my order



## Spongy

Gonna give this a whirl.  Very impressed so far at the quick response and shipping info.


----------



## LeanHerm

Good stuff spongy!!! I'm gonna need some here soon.


----------



## ECKSRATED

What'd u get spongy?


----------



## #TheMatrix

Spongy getting that gallon deal 

EyeKeed.

Getting test specs sounds like a happy ending after a massage. Good deal


----------



## Spongy

Clomid and Taladfalalalalalalafukingcialis


----------



## Spongy

Packaged reveived.  Sender "iron mag" so may raise red flags if you're like PoB and live with your mom.  Very well packed and very speedy shipping.


----------



## #TheMatrix

...wheres those mass spec tests results at


----------



## Spongy

Ummmmm...  8==============0


----------



## ECKSRATED

Is that the actual size too?


----------



## Spongy

I don't even know fellas.  I just...  wowza.  

Blood pressure is down too.


----------



## LeanHerm

That's not a bad pp then. Lol gotta love cialis!!!


----------



## TriniJuice

Just ordered some cialis as well......had 2take the dive
And some T3


----------



## deadlift666

They ship incredibly fast. I was impressed. Got some adex.


----------



## TriniJuice

deadlift666 said:


> They ship incredibly fast. I was impressed. Got some adex.



Hahaha yes they do.....order shipped in a dime piece after placing it....


----------



## CJ

Just ordered some Adex too. Quick question guys, should liquid Adex be dosed more frequently than pills, since I'm thinking that it would be absorbed more quickly?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

How many mg of cialis did you take spongy?


----------



## TriniJuice

CJ275 said:


> Just ordered some Adex too. Quick question guys, should liquid Adex be dosed more frequently than pills, since I'm thinking that it would be absorbed more quickly?



Dose it same as tabs....
I take 1mg tab and .2mg Liquidex eod (on 800mg testC)


----------



## #TheMatrix

if that. Buy3get1 works with the labor special...its almost stealing


----------



## Rip

Cialis never does nothing for me. 
I have taken it just to see if it makes sex any better, but I never really notice anything. I've taken up to 20mg. at a time of the name brand pharmaceutical cialis.
One of these days I want to try viagra.


----------



## fourtotheflush

Everything works fine - but on the vitamin C - I am Pedro North!


----------



## chez

Just started researching the tadalafil myself. Shit is rock solid. Bonerz for dayz.


----------



## Tony form triumph

what's happend


----------



## DNW

Tony form triumph said:


> what's happend



Rory arrives at Yale to find out that her roommate is a familiar face: her old friend and rival from school, Paris. Back in Stars Hollow, Sookie’s pregnancy is progressing, as are Dean’s wedding plans - but at Dean’s bachelor party, he confesses to Luke that he still loves Rory. Nevertheless, the wedding goes ahead.


----------



## Tony form triumph

Oh,I Must be was kidding ,god


----------



## chicago311

Rip said:


> Cialis never does nothing for me.
> I have taken it just to see if it makes sex any better, but I never really notice anything. I've taken up to 20mg. at a time of the name brand pharmaceutical cialis.
> One of these days I want to try viagra.


( rip  i think everybody is differant lol, i take viagra and nothing but when i take cialis, it's becomes my life in bed a nice boner then, and the next day when the wife walks by and i look at her tits then i feel another bonner coming on, i love that stuff, but in reality i do not need it, i take it just to punish my wife.... :32 (18):


----------



## Voyagersixone

DNW said:


> Rory arrives at Yale to find out that her roommate is a familiar face: her old friend and rival from school, Paris. Back in Stars Hollow, Sookie’s pregnancy is progressing, as are Dean’s wedding plans - but at Dean’s bachelor party, he confesses to Luke that he still loves Rory. Nevertheless, the wedding goes ahead.



Since this super old thread was bumped already I’m going to hop on the train because this was the best response ever. A dude that knows his Gilmore girls <3


----------



## chicago311

i just LOVE cilias gives me a boner when needed  :32 (20):


----------



## Rigorhead

Might be fun to try. My methadone gives me some ED issues when I first take it in the morning. About halfway through the day the ED goes away and I'm able to perform just fine. The endocrinologist said that the methadone is why my natural production of test is so low.


----------



## thebengaldog

Where do i order from??


----------



## TODAY

thebengaldog said:


> Where do i order from??


You're gonna have to travel back to 2014, I'm afraid.


----------



## Rhino99

I thought this was gonna be about LNE


----------



## BigSwolePump

Rigorhead said:


> Might be fun to try. My methadone gives me some ED issues when I first take it in the morning. About halfway through the day the ED goes away and I'm able to perform just fine. The endocrinologist said that the methadone is why my natural production of test is so low.



Stop taking methadone. Problem solved


----------



## Gimp

*gear*



Spongy said:


> Gonna give this a whirl.  Very impressed so far at the quick response and shipping info.


how do I find contact info?


----------



## Ragingmenace223

i see that a lot of guys buying cilias
     i get the rhino 69 from the gas station and it works wonders....i havnt used it in a while since the test gets me where i need to be, but i might have to since im just now starting a cruize phase


----------



## MrInsensitive

Dude. I just got my first seizure letter. Chicago isp got me for 500 Anavar. Fml. 
just placed a new order with church. It was incredibly cheap. Like $200 less than Balkan. 
anyone use hilma before?


----------



## MrInsensitive

And GearChurch robbed me. Took me for $320.00. I sure wish someone would give me where he’s located so I can knock on his door and show him what real men do to thieves.


----------



## Deadhead

MrInsensitive said:


> And GearChurch robbed me. Took me for $320.00. I sure wish someone would give me where he’s located so I can knock on his door and show him what real men do to thieves.



Ummm, who is gearchurch?


----------



## MrInsensitive

Deadhead said:


> Ummm, who is gearchurch?


Supposedly one of the best domestic stores right now. Obviously contrary to popular demand. Because I have proof. Bastards.


----------



## Deadhead

MrInsensitive said:


> Supposedly one of the best domestic stores right now. Obviously contrary to popular demand. Because I have proof. Bastards.



Im guessing its a website?.... if so then he didn't rob you, you ****ed yourself. Buying from a website is asking for someone to take your money.... that being said I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Spongy

start a new thread in the underground forum.  This thread was about a research company that I don't think even exists anymore.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Hey spongy. I’ve read a lot of your posts. It’s nice to finally engage with you bro. Thanks for directing me to the right place. Truthfully, I’ve been wanting to start a new discussion on SARMS but I can’t figure out how to post a new thread. The option isn’t available for me. Maybe it’s a newbie thing.


----------



## MrInsensitive

Yes sir. It is a website. But it use to be pretty stand up. I’ve got the most amazing plug but it isn’t domestic. I just got my package seized last week. So I was desperate. They’re going to re send my order but God knows how long that takes. Anyway, I appreciate your input and condolences. Thank you.


----------



## brock8282

MrInsensitive said:


> Yes sir. It is a website. But it use to be pretty stand up. I’ve got the most amazing plug but it isn’t domestic. I just got my package seized last week. So I was desperate. They’re going to re send my order but God knows how long that takes. Anyway, I appreciate your input and condolences. Thank you.



you ordered from an imposter/ the wrong gearchurch then. Gear church doesn’t have a website and is a pretty private source.


----------



## CJ

MrInsensitive said:


> Hey spongy. I’ve read a lot of your posts. It’s nice to finally engage with you bro. Thanks for directing me to the right place. Truthfully, I’ve been wanting to start a new discussion on SARMS but I can’t figure out how to post a new thread. The option isn’t available for me. Maybe it’s a newbie thing.



Go to the appropriate forum, then tap the (+Post New  Thread) tab.


----------



## jpreston250300

Welcome to the UG


----------



## Adrenolin

jpreston250300 said:


> Welcome to the UG



Uhhh... spongy is a moderator who's been on the forum for 8 (almost 9)yrs, and started this thread in 2014... who are you welcoming? This is not even in the introduction section lol


----------



## MrInsensitive

:beaten:


----------

